# Grass snake



## sam1993 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello everyone all last summer i searched sutton park for these, and failed! 

Does anyone no of any places in birmingham west midlands where i would have a good chance to find these and take pictures?

Thanks sam


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

not sure but i hear that cannock chase has some reptile life


----------



## sam1993 (Feb 12, 2009)

cheers mate ill look into canock chase then mate


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

*grass snake*

Hi seen one at kingsbury water park few weeks ago while fishing


----------

